# What RPG class best suits your fursona?



## MaikeruNezumi (May 6, 2017)

(You can use this to help if you're not sure: Fantasy Character Classes - TV Tropes )

I see mine as more of a bard or a scout.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (May 6, 2017)

Seeing as mine is somewhat evil, I guess bandit would do. Thief wouldn't do as insect wings are not exactly _quiet._


----------



## Andromedahl (May 6, 2017)

A wandering merchant.


----------



## Simo (May 6, 2017)

Bandit, trickster, mischief maker and con-man. Lives by his wits, laughs a lot, and something of a Robin-Hood sort, ready to help the down and out.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (May 6, 2017)

Swashbuckler 
Nomad/Wanderer/Wayward Vagabond
Scout


...and I think most furries can count as "the beast" :v


----------



## Torii (May 7, 2017)

I see mine as some sort of healer or cook or both ^^


----------



## Pipistrele (May 7, 2017)

Can't pick from fantasy classes, since I'm not very good at fantasy settings (I think "engineer" would do, eh?), but a very tech-based one - low health and strength, abysmal melee capabilities, but very good at crafting, hacking, and various kinds of indirect combat. Don't put her in front row and let her explore all the mechanical locks/devices, and you should be fine with your party.


----------



## CorgiButt (May 7, 2017)

Cleric or healer. C:


----------



## Yakamaru (May 7, 2017)

Hmm.

He'd be a sniper or a combat rifle expert. A gunslinger.


----------



## Pipistrele (May 7, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Hmm.
> 
> He'd be a sniper or a combat rifle expert. A gunslinger.


Combat rifle expert in a fantasy setting sound interesting - it will be either a useless dweeb who's only skill is using combat rifles in a world _without_ combat rifles; or crazy overpowered GunJesus in a world of swords and arrows (well, at least until he wastes all his ammo).


----------



## Yakamaru (May 7, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> Combat rifle expert in a fantasy setting sound interesting - it will be either a useless dweeb who's only skill is using combat rifles in a world _without_ combat rifles; or crazy overpowered GunJesus in a world of swords and arrows (well, at least until he wastes all his ammo).


A decent amount of RPG's have shit like gunslingers and the like.

Ragnarok Online for instance have Gunslinger. Just like with a bow, you can run out of ammo. 

Dual-class ftw, going Gunslinger/Swordsman.


----------



## Pipistrele (May 7, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> A decent amount of RPG's have shit like gunslingers and the like.
> 
> Ragnarok Online for instance have Gunslinger. Just like with a bow, you can run out of ammo.
> 
> Dual-class ftw, going Gunslinger/Swordsman.


Well, gunslingers, aka "puny cowboy dudes with steampunk revolvers", not "navi seals with assault rifles", and unlike bows/arrows, finding a good rifle cartridge is a pain in the ass in classic fantasy world  But again, I'm not judging or anything - quite the opposite, it'll make for an interesting party member, if useless/unreasonably powerful.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 7, 2017)

I think that mine would fall more into the knight category. I think...


----------



## Yakamaru (May 7, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> Well, gunslingers, aka "puny cowboy dudes with steampunk revolvers", not "navi seals with assault rifles", and unlike bows/arrows, finding a good rifle cartridge is a pain in the ass in classic fantasy world  But again, I'm not judging or anything - quite the opposite, it'll make for an interesting party member, if useless/unreasonably powerful.


If we're going RPG then inventory isn't an issue anyway. Unless you want to be realistic? 

Then a gunslinger/rifle expert's going to rape any cunts with bows, magic and swords alike anyway, because pure kinetic energy. They are going to be the most effective damage-wise. A decent Gunslinger's a good addition to most team compositions.

A revolver can be extremely devastating. A good caliber revolver and a single shot can easily do way more damage than any arrow or sword wound/cut will be able to do. A single shot in the head can easily kill a lot of stuff. With AP you can pierce. HE-tipped you can have some AoE. I wouldn't be surprised if the Gunslinger packed grenades or other explosive devices.

Besides. Like someone with arrows, you're most likely to walk around with an ammo belt/storage anyway. It's pretty standard for anyone using ranged weapons/abilities that relies on ammunition, scrolls, limited shots, etc.

And dual-speccing into using swords is pretty damn useful. 



FluffyShutterbug said:


> I think that mine would fall more into the knight category. I think...


Tank for me and I'll make your life into a wonder to behold! :3


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 7, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> If we're going RPG then inventory isn't an issue anyway. Unless you want to be realistic?
> 
> Then a gunslinger/rifle expert's going to rape any cunts with bows, magic and swords alike anyway, because pure kinetic energy. They are going to be the most effective damage-wise. A decent Gunslinger's a good addition to most team compositions.
> 
> ...


Heh heh... Wow! I actually pictured my OC to be more of the fast & light sort of knight. Her armor wouldn't be too heavy, and I'd picture her to dual-wield shortswords or even daggers. Basically, she's a "good" assassin.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 7, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Heh heh... Wow! I actually pictured my OC to be more of the fast & light sort of knight. Her armor wouldn't be too heavy, and I'd picture her to dual-wield shortswords or even daggers. Basically, she's a "good" assassin.


I've said this before, but you can't spell "assassin" without sin and double the ass. :3

Dual-wielding is actually rather common in most RPG's. Using one to block and the other for attacking. Can freely swap between them, too. Two swords are in a way, more flexible and versatile than a sword and shield.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 7, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> I've said this before, but you can't spell "assassin" without sin and double the ass. :3
> .


You win the gold metal for pun of the day. (Hehe... Were you insinuating anything, btw? )


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (May 7, 2017)

Basement Wizard


----------



## Yakamaru (May 7, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> You win the gold metal for pun of the day. (Hehe... Were you insinuating anything, btw? )


Hmm, I wonder.. :3

Nah, more like random bull. The same way you can't spell hippopotamus without "hip", "pop" and "pot". Makes me wonder if the one who named the hippo was smoking pot while listening to hiphop.

Here's a short list over "fun" character combinations:

Vampire Cleric/Priest
Werewolf Demon Hunter
Blind Ranger
One-legged Swordsman
Knight/tank-class that's allergic to healing


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 7, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Hmm, I wonder.. :3
> 
> Nah, more like random bull. The same way you can't spell hippopotamus without "hip", "pop" and "pot". Makes me wonder if the one who named the hippo was smoking pot while listening to hiphop.
> 
> ...


Lol.... What is this? Monty Python's Flying Circus?


----------



## Yakamaru (May 7, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Lol.... What is this? Monty Python's Flying Circus?


Hey, if you're going to do an RPG it's way more fun to have either contradicting stats/effects, or negative bonuses. :3

Pick a character, build them, and pick a couple negative stats/effects. The more negative stats/effects you pick, the more positive ones you can choose, but not in the same category.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 7, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Hey, if you're going to do an RPG it's way more fun to have either contradicting stats/effects, or negative bonuses. :3
> 
> Pick a character, build them, and pick a couple negative stats/effects. The more negative stats/effects you pick, the more positive ones you can choose, but not in the same category.


Hmm.... How would an anxious and bashful knight who's a real klutz sound? Because that's me. ^^


----------



## Pipistrele (May 7, 2017)

Guys, don't clutter the thread please, there's a PM option available nearby .з.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 7, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> Guys, don't clutter the thread please, there's a PM option available nearby .з.


Oh. I'm sorry.


----------



## Pipistrele (May 7, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Oh. I'm sorry.


Hey, it's ok, I don't blame you or anything! It's just that I'm a bit interested in what other people have to say, being a big "troper" myself, so it's more of being a bore from me than anything x)


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 7, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> Hey, it's ok, I don't blame you or anything! It's just that I'm a bit interested in what other people have to say, being a big "troper" myself, so it's more of being a bore from me than anything x)


Right, right, right. I understand.


----------



## MissKittyMouse (May 7, 2017)

I would be a bard (But maybe I would also secretly be a rouge)


----------



## Ashwolves5 (May 8, 2017)

Support Druid!


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (May 8, 2017)

Druid/Ranger/Artificer/Master of Many Forms.

Amusingly, I remember coming up as a muscle wizard/sorcerer in a buzzfeed quiz.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 9, 2017)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> muscle wizard


"Yo. You mess with my bros, I'ma chuck a fireball on your ass!"


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (May 9, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> "Yo. You mess with my bros, I'ma chuck a fireball on your ass!"


All that comes to mind is that image of a genius amazon barbarbar whose (albeit high) dump stat is Charisma.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 9, 2017)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> All that comes to mind is that image of a genius amazon barbarbar whose (albeit high) dump stat is Charisma.


Hahaha.

Gotta love stat dumps. <3


----------



## Amiir (May 22, 2017)

Realistically, I'd be a sneaky sort of class, something that wouldn't involve fighting since I'm not a very strong person. Let's go for scout. Ideally, I'd be a knight. DEUS VULT HEATHENS


----------



## Yvvki (May 22, 2017)

Maybe a bard?
My music and singing will buff you to victory.~


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 22, 2017)

I'm good at tanking and healing, so I guess I'll pick paladin.
Dual-wield shields ftw biatches.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 22, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> Maybe a bard?
> My music and singing will buff you to victory.~


Lucio, Mercy and Reinhardt together. Sounds nice.


----------



## Jarren (May 22, 2017)

Sorcerer probably.


----------



## Aczinor (May 24, 2017)

Dual Wielding Ranger.


----------



## Mandragoras (May 25, 2017)

Red Mage or Healer, depending on circumstances. I like being helpful and kind and supporting people, but I'm just as much a jack of all trades, and I've always been very into the notion of learning *all of the magic.*


----------



## Alstren (May 25, 2017)

In medieval fantasy: Spell Thief (magic rogue)

In sci-fi or modern settings: Pilot (space ships, aircraft, mechs)


----------



## Lexiand (May 25, 2017)

archery


----------



## Julen (May 25, 2017)

Rpg?



Yeah i'd say RPG-7





*I'm not sorry*


----------



## Norros (May 29, 2017)

Deprived
Cuz I'm useless


----------



## Starbeak (May 29, 2017)

Not really sure but I think a Magic Knight would be good or a Bard. (=


----------



## lycheefreeze (May 29, 2017)

I think either a Paladin or Bard, maybe a Ranger type would suit my chinchilla. O3O


----------



## kidchameleon (Jun 5, 2017)

Ooh, never really thought about my character in a fantasy setting...
Feel like Cham'd be an archer/healer combo like Rosa from Final Fantasy IV; perfect balance of being involved, being supportive and being as far from danger as possible XD Either that or one of those thieves/rogues that are so stealthy they can turn invisible. _He'd have to be a Lawful/Good rogue, but I'm sure they're not *completely *useless..._


----------



## Alstren (Jun 5, 2017)

kidchameleon said:


> Ooh, never really thought about my character in a fantasy setting...
> Feel like Cham'd be an archer/healer combo like Rosa from Final Fantasy IV; perfect balance of being involved, being supportive and being as far from danger as possible XD Either that or one of those thieves/rogues that are so stealthy they can turn invisible. _He'd have to be a Lawful/Good rogue, but I'm sure they're not *completely *useless..._



SNEAK SNEAK STAB STAB! Rogue master race.
But as far as D&D stuff goes why not a Ranger? You get healing spells, archery, fairly decent stealth and I maybe misremembering but I think you also get invisibility.


----------



## kidchameleon (Jun 5, 2017)

Alstren said:


> SNEAK SNEAK STAB STAB! Rogue master race.
> But as far as D&D stuff goes why not a Ranger? You get healing spells, archery, fairly decent stealth and I maybe misremembering but I think you also get invisibility.


Can't believe I forgot that rangers existed - that'd be the perfect class lmao XD Ugh, I miss D&D...


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 5, 2017)

Pirate!, gimme dat booty!


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 5, 2017)

some type of warrior or paladin!! im definitely a tank


----------



## Prostapheresys (Jun 9, 2017)

Cleric/Sorcerer: because I gotta get healing AND incinerate people  
(also, divine magic + arcane magic for best of both worlds)


----------



## shapeless0ne (Jun 9, 2017)

healer/druid......gotta love that 'wood' :3


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 9, 2017)

Hmm. . .what an interesting question . . .I'd have to say Thief (small and concealable), But I'd really like to say Fighter, cause who wouldn't want to see a teeny, tiny, cute fox in armor. . .tanking through the onslaught with a giant magic weapon.


----------



## Alstren (Jun 9, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> Hmm. . .what an interesting question . . .I'd have to say Thief (small and concealable), But I'd really like to say Fighter, cause who wouldn't want to see a teeny, tiny, cute fox in armor. . .tanking through the onslaught with a giant magic weapon.


Hey man Halfling fighters are pretty baller.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Jun 9, 2017)

shapeless0ne said:


> healer/druid......gotta love that 'wood' :3


wood jokes aside, a coyote would be already pretty in touch with the natural world given he is part animal. And as for healing, that's just a part of my personalty


----------



## Simo (Jun 9, 2017)

Court Jester?

Or a thief, but like Robin Hood, robbing from the rich and greedy and giving to the poor


----------



## kidchameleon (Jun 9, 2017)

Simo said:


> Court Jester?
> 
> Or a thief, but like Robin Hood, robbing from the rich and greedy and giving to the poor


That reminds me of the Jester from Gauntlet: Dark Legacy. Really wish "insane bomb-throwing jester" was a more common RPG class xD


----------



## Tytysi (Jun 11, 2017)

That's an easy one! A Shaman with focus on magic range attacks + conjuration. *-* He hails the Goddess of Mecha! (Tfm nerding out here.)


----------



## Q Bism (Jun 13, 2017)

Magus or Alchemist, depending on the setting. If bare-bones class, then I guess a Wizard, since that tends to be more in line with academics and such.


----------



## INCtastic (Jun 21, 2017)

Propably knight for Incendramon
And battle dancer for Femacendramon

Even though they are that already


----------



## thatOrion (Jun 21, 2017)

Going off traditional D&D style classes, Warlock... or possibly a Druid who is more spiritually inclined. In some respects even a Cleric or Paladin would fit. Essentially any class that draws power from pacts with spirits/deities.


----------



## ellaerna (Jun 21, 2017)

I'm partial to rogue, myself. 
Probably an Adept if we're going 40k style.


----------



## Sivath (Jun 22, 2017)

Probably something distinctly Asian/Korean.
I love listening to the Buddhist monks in mountains.
Probably telekinesis/energy (chi) based magic using shadow rogue type. 'Cause I prefer hiding from people.


----------



## Sivath (Jun 22, 2017)

thatOrion said:


> Going off traditional D&D style classes, Warlock... or possibly a Druid who is more spiritually inclined. In some respects even a Cleric or Paladin would fit. Essentially any class that draws power from pacts with spirits/deities.


Your hair does remind me of Magnus Bane.


----------



## drawain (Jun 22, 2017)

There's a dragon class in Wakfu, Osamodas. Your people stem from a dragongod and you can transform into a dragon, use elemental powers or you can tame and conjure beasts. 
So yeah, according to the tropes page: shaman. Fits my tastes well. (Plus Osamodas backwards... :'D)


----------



## Zyren_EX (Jun 26, 2017)

I guess Wizard/Mage would fit my sona best.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 27, 2017)

Healer or maybe a campfire cook if that counts as an RPG class. Definitely no fighting or confrontation whatsoever.


----------



## Cybrid (Jun 27, 2017)

Probably a sage of some kind with mostly defensive and anti-mage abilities xD


----------



## Leishycat (Jun 29, 2017)

Mage, or something similar. Though she's... not exactly good at it.

She dropped out of college after three semesters (Applied Mathemagics major) and wasn't that great of a student to begin with. In practical terms, she can throw fireballs and occasionally hit what she's aiming at. She's a decent magical battery though!


----------



## LumeKat (Jun 29, 2017)

arcane trickster
(that was nerdy)


----------



## KittenCozy (Jun 29, 2017)

I think Red Mage fits me/my fursona best. I have a hard time committing to ideas and tasks, so I jump all over the place. As a result, I wind up with an eclectic kind of knowledge.


----------



## ClinkertheLion (Jun 29, 2017)

The Engineer in a steampunk setting. Having and interest in steam power and engineering mainly goes towards this.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jun 29, 2017)

ClinkertheLion said:


> The Engineer in a steampunk setting. Having and interest in steam power and engineering mainly goes towards this.


There's a song for that.


----------



## Cloudyhue (Jun 30, 2017)

Rogue, probably. My fursona is a battlemage. She uses a light sword or dagger and magic. She's more of the stealthy infiltration type.


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Jun 30, 2017)

Probably a fusion of Swashbucker and Magic Knight, with perhaps a sprinkling of Gunslinger depending on the setting.


----------



## dogryme6 (Jul 5, 2017)

I'm a mixture of things, of course. For my main 'sona, probably Dragon Knight / dragoon with a bit of The Knight. He can jump high, punch hard, and conjure fireballs to chuck at people!
Preferred melee weapon is a halberd, He'll always want to carry a shield, and while he's happy to settle for harpoons or bows and arrows for ranged weapons, it makes him crave heavier firepower.


----------



## BloodyBonez87 (Jul 14, 2017)

One is a thief, but more of a "good", or at least robin-hood type character.  the other is a spell-sword. I've envisioned a whole fantasy world they live in, and have considered writing a novel about it but never got very far.


----------



## RivendellWolf (Jul 14, 2017)

Elementalist would be the best fit. The only magic that exists in my character's world involves mental manipulation of magnetic fields, which he becomes quite good at. Damn, I need to finish writing my book already!


----------



## BuzzPaw (Jul 17, 2017)

Most likely The Druid. Seeing as how my fursona is a Tri-Mix breed (one side being part dragon) He would have different powers and the ability to morph into different animals or elemental spirits during melee fights. My fursona doesn't necessarily like getting into fights but will stand up for himself and his peers when the time comes.


----------



## TomVaporeon (Jul 19, 2017)

Probably a monk, because I'm a martial artist.


----------



## Carin Claws (Jul 19, 2017)

Healer or Attack as she can parkour and she likes being helpful


----------



## Wollymon (Jul 19, 2017)

Battle Priest probably, being a helpful fighter


----------



## DapperWolf (Jul 21, 2017)

Wizard. No doubt about it.


----------

